# Dog neuter question



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I took my pup to a local country vet, someone I had not used in the past. She neutered my dog, but did not close the incision, saying she left it open so it could drain. He has an opening about the size of a dime just behind the penis, and although he's been home 48 hours, he seems very uncomfortable, doing a lot of circling and wiggling, just looks like he can't get comfortable. The wound is slightly red, probably from him licking it. 

He is a LGD, 6 months old. It's cold here so no worry about flies. I'm going to give him an aspirin and a benedryl. Anyone ever hear of leaving the incision open on a dog??


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

No I have not heard of leaving an incision open on a dog. Especially one that will be either out in a barn or a pasture. I would call the vet back and ask for pain meds (don't give the aspirin if you are going to get pain meds from the vet). No reason to give the Benadryl other than to make him a little sleepy.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

It is customary to leave it open on a cat- but never heard of it being left open on a dog. I have had to have drains placed in a newly neutered dog before though. I always kept a cone on my dog for about 5-7 days after a neuter until i was sure he would not bother the site.


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

Cathy, 
Neither me or Lois have ever heard of it being left open either. If he gets dirt or poo in there, which he prolly will living out with all the other animals, he's gonna be hurting and youll have your hands full with the infection.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd Super Glue it shut. Ive never seen anyone leave one open

And I'd find a new Vet


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I definately would not glue it shut at this point! If any bacteria or dirt get trapped in there- it will cause a really bad infection. I would however crate the dog and put a cone on him to keep him from licking and clean the wound with betadine and an antibiotic ointment would not hurt either.
Gluing is for fresh clean wounds- not ones that are a48 hours old and already inflammed


----------



## Judith (Jan 10, 2003)

They leave them open here. I've seen a couple vets do it now. The idea is to level it so that it drains.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

My dog came in with a 2 inch diameter of the meat showing. I didn't stitch it 'cause I knew it wouldn't hold. It was on her side. I didn't give her any meds, just her daily DE and let her heal the wound by licking it. She ate her food and drank normally.

My acreage has no greenery; a large dust bowl! The large livestock and poultry roam free.

The wound took over a month to heal completely. No infection. No scar. The area looks normal.

When equine are castrated, it's left open to drain. Stitched up, it would cause big problems.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Dogs don't typically "drain." If there is drainage there is a problem!!!


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

GoldenMom said:


> Dogs don't typically "drain." If there is drainage there is a problem!!!


TRUE!!!


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks everyone. The wound is staying clean, he seems more comfortable, and I won't go to this vet again.


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

I had a Saint come into rescue once, straight from the vet's office after neutering. I didn't realize it had been left open and it was NASTY. Poor guy was so incredibly infected... Turned out well though. Took him to another vet who gave meds and cleaned up the wound and he healed well...Just took him about 2 months.


----------

